# Apology???



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

How come I get harrassed for simply stating my opinion? Just because it varies from the norm. There's been no cursing, no name calling, on my part anyway. 

SF, there are many other threads on here at any given time that are not solely related to fishing, so it looks like a lot of deleting you have ahead of yourself.

As for double idenities, sorry not here.

I have lurked/posted on this board since it started, unlike many of you. I don't agree with much of what is said on here of late either, but I am also not crying about it. I am simply stating what I want within the confines of the user agreement.

SandFlea don't you think as a moderator you should contact me via email to discuss such issues. Instead it appears you said let's lynch him whose with me to your fellow followers.

Look at it this way guys. I am concerned and want to bring this board up to snuff where it once was.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I didn't say you were necessarily a troll, Guess Who. But I am making it very plain that my patience is done with this childish crap that's been mounting on here in the last few months. When I figure out who's trolling with multiple identities on here, I'll have their heads.

Don't think I won't post the offenders' home addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*I think*

You just made some people mad with some of them short replies that seemed kind of snoody to most that viewed. It started in the thread with the VA get together. If you are speaking about the thread in the open forum, that whole thing is staged, none of it is real. It is all hype for the upcoming tournament between some people on this board.. My .02


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Guess Who, please don't bring this board down to the standards of other' s you might like better. We have our disagreements but we usually work it out. There is no reason to offend others for not agreeing with you. 
In your profile it shows that you registered on 10/26/2003, so if you have been on here since the beginning, it must have been with another username.
It seems you know a lot about fishing, so please contribute with your knowledge. If some want to fish where you think they won't catch anything, thats no skin off your back, so why worry about it.
No one is getting on you. We welcome everyone who contributes to the board about fishing from pier or surf.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

[


*



In your profile it shows that you registered on 10/26/2003, so if you have been on here since the beginning, it must have been with another username.

Click to expand...

 * 

Yes it was. under two to be exact. Can you guess which ones?

You guys are waaaay to into your feelings lighten up.

When I post something ironious, sarcastic, or otherwise get with the program and if you want to add to it then join in and say yeah I caught a 44" bass on a bloodworm last night at Lesner.

P.T. Barnum would love the gulible people on here.

Don't say that's not fair, that people are on here to share info an ideas in a serious forum setting.

If you don't like or enjoy my post, then realize this......I might not like or enjoy yours.

As long as I'm keeping it clean and "G-rated" I don't see a problem.

How about this, for all you sensitive types. If you see my name..........skip it. Obviously though looking at the view numbers you guys like rubber necking.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, you pretty much said it with that last remark. You’re a troll alright, one that’s been caught a banished already at that! You are right about watching this thread, just waiting for the hammer to fall.

Is there anything you have to share about fishing? If not go play on another board until you grow up.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So, I gotta' ask you a question Bob: Why? What's the point of bouncing on and off here with different names? I guess I'm just trying to understand the kick you get out of it.

Is your question about guessing which names you've used a challenge? It kind of feels like you're giving me the finger, frankly.

Perhaps I should put it like this: how's life on Indian River Rd.? I really hope someone doesn't post the address or the first three digits of your phone number on here (which incidentally ends in 5566 to prove I'm not just blowing smoke). Because then you might be the recipient of harrassment from hundreds of people who are much less forgiving than me.

Ball's in your court, Bob.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

ROTFLMFAO.........................


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Man, that's something that Hat would do . I guess that's why Sand Flea is the man.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

SF you got it!11

Yeah, Yipee!!

Now do you think playing like that is nice?

Or legal?

Have I broken the user agreement?

Sand Flea, My email is still void of any contact from you. It seems like maybe you should contact me via email if I've done something wrong. Instead of being on the verge breaking privacy laws. Please explain to me what I have done so wrong. Seems to me I am being very adult like. I haven't threaten anyone or said anything deragatory.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Fishing related!*

I thought I was registered to a fishing forum to exchange fishing stories and tips. What have gottem myself into now!

left corner ready, right corner ready; let's get it on!!!


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

CrawFish, when the wind is howling at 50mph what else you gonna do?


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

*What to do with 50mph wind*

May I suggest fly a kite?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Bob, I guess I'll just respond to you here instead of in your PM. You wrote:



> Guees Who wrote on 11-13-2003 02:50 PM:
> I guess I'll have to talk first. What gives? Your a smart guy, and you can admit sometimes the board gets a little ridiculous. As long as I stay within the confines I think it's all in good fun. If you don't agree I'll respect that, and leave the board alone. Let's not make this a pissing contest.
> 
> Do you understand my point to the board though?


Look Bob, I'm not saying that you violated the rules (this time, though you have in previous incarnations) about profanity or commercial posts. But you've deliberately spent years harassing people, acting like some idiot who can't spell and flooding the board with the kind of crap I work very hard to keep off.

I asked you to stop, and you didn't. Why do you keep doing this? Are you bored? Lonely? Just plain old mean-spirited?

It's not in good fun. I asked you to stop, but you thought it'd be fun to keep messing with me and taunting people. Now that you're nailed, you're suddenly being very apologetic. As for leaving the board, I already asked you to do that and you spit it back in my face, so don't offer it to me again.

And don't worry about this turning into a pissing contest: you've already lost. Get onto this thread and apologize AS YOURSELF (I'm sick of you hiding behind these stupid names), or I'll push this further. And don't you dare threaten me with legal action. You don't have a leg to stand on.

Apologize here and now for all the people you've ticked off. Apologize as yourself, full name and all so you can quit hiding behind these stupid little games, and I'll let this whole thing drop.

The decision is yours.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

GW: STAY AWAY FROM YOU, EVEN WITH THE 5MPH WIND!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I think I've narrowed it down*

it's ...................................

Oh wow! Let me go back and reread something, just to be sure.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*OK my guess*

BobN! Do I win a prize?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, that's one of his board names. Wanna' know his real name?

I mean, he seems to think this was all just a fun little game, ha ha! No hard feelings!

I like a good joke too! How about we all call him and thank him for his funny jokes? He likes to talk about cobia. We could call him over and over and ask him if he wants to talk about cobia!

We're waiting, Bob.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well might as well. Haven't seen him deter or change any of his statements so let it loose.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Re: OK my guess*



Cdog said:


> *BobN! Do I win a prize? *


You just might...........



> Oh wow! Let me go back and reread something, just to be sure.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*OK.............*

Ding........you do win a prize

And his real name is???


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

First time ever, I put someone on my ignore list. Guess Who?


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Kenmefish said:


> *First time ever, I put someone on my ignore list. Guess Who? *



Tooooo funny, nice one


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

*WHAT APOLOGY???*

I read and re-read this whole post and I didn't see anything that looked even vaguely like an apology from "Guess Who". Sand Flea, You're right and I, for one, support you completely.

Guess Who GO AWAY and bother some one else. You're not welcome here.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Ok.....Now I'm up to speed*

There was a big bang of sorts while my computer was out, for a month or so just before my move. Missed the first show in June, but I'm present for the matinee now. What a bunch of garbage.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

You know, you can type in your home phone number into Google and it returns your name and full address (if listed). There's only a few telephone exchange codes (NXX) around Indian River Rd. It's all public knowledge so don't throw that privacy crap around this forum.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay yes this is BobN, and yes SF I would apologize if I felt I did something wrong this go around. Also I would still be posting under that name too if I hadn't been banned from using it the last time. Yes, I DID make some off color remarks under BobN, but if you go back and read those threads as Rambo says "Dey drew first blood". I seem to recall you even agreeing with me at some point in that thread about cobia mania Sand Flea. Speaking of cobia you'll notice that I hadn't been harrassing anyone about that. Why? No, not because I wanted to keep it a secret as to who I was, but because it was a crap season.

Now back to the matter at hand. In all seriousness. Sand Flea, What do I need to apologize for? Having an abrasive personality? No sarcasm intended here but last I checked that was legal, and didn't require an apology. Now if you say I need to apologize for coming back on the board and quote spitting in your face I honestly don't think I did. Yes under BobN we all had a nice little thread that wasn't G-rated, however I can recall other threads here going awry. Who was it that said F$#k U BRANDON and merely got suspended rather than banned?

I feel I have been jumped on here at times as well just like is happening now, but you know what? It doesn't grate on me. Maybe I just have a thicker skin. 

Now if you say I need to apologixe for anything I said under my username prior to BobN, sorry I can't do that either I stand behind those comments especially the ones about that Buxton Tackleshop.

However I will apologize for what I am about to say in advance.

Thisboard in my opinion used to be great. Some of the individual boards still are, but this VA board has really taken a dump. I post on several other boards and some of the info on the other boards is great, this board though has become something I click on for pure entertainment purposes.

Sand Flea If I have to apologize for something I don't feel I did wrong, well then I think there are a slough of members who should apologize to all the old guard for what this board has become. Which was what I was trying to show you all. Look at how many views this topic has gotten. People spend more time doing BS on this board than anything.


Some of you members that have only been around about a year go back and read some of the old stuff.


Now Sand Flea if there are any points I left out. Refresh my memory and I'll rebutt those as well.

BobN


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh I forgot. If you would like you can change my username back to BobN, and I will give ya'll some useful info from time to time. But remember I can be abrasive.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Fits the time frame*

You got a problem with me? What took you so long to speak up? No wonder it took you a while for your most recent post. Had to use the search function I presume.

Sounds like you're putting words into my mouth. Wasn't my direct quote. Is that the best you got? 

So I called you out. I think the difference here is I could smell a rat from a long distance.

You want to take it to PM?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BobN, in all seriousness I would be interested in specific points on why you think this board has taken a downward turn IYO.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

TA you lost me


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Cdog be glad to

The information an ideas has gone from a mix of everything from novice to experienced, to what I feel is a bunch of novice trying to sound experienced to a bunch of other novices. Please note before any of you get your panties in a bunch. I didn't say I was better, I didn't say everyone I said a bunch. Yes, they have every right to give their opinions, just like I should have a right as long as it's clean to give mine. Get it?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BobN, I understand where you are coming from but aren't we all a little novice? I have never claimed to be an expert but I have picked up a thing or two an If I can pass it on I do. Thats what IMO makes th board good is th free flowing exchange of ideas,tips and tricks.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Never said we weren't all a little novice. There's always things to learn. Yes, there is always someone new that comes along too who needs the basics, but don't hold back the whole class.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey Sand Flea I have an idea. Since I am sooo controversial. Why not give me a monthly column, kinda like an editorial?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Guees Who said:


> *Yes, there is always someone new that comes along too who needs the basics, but don't hold back the whole class. *


Sorry not sure what ya mean. Aren't we suposed to help others? Isn't that what th board was about? I have gone back an read archived threads. Quite informative.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes but mix it up. Look at it like an orgy of sorts. Let's get everyone stimulated, not just the newbies.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OK, mix it up like how?I'm trying to understand here BobN. How would you mix it up for th "vets"?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You pretended to be someone you weren't. You came back when you were banned. You mocked me and everyone on this site, thinking you were so damn clever. You as good as gave me the finger because you thought you were anonymous.

As for deciding how to best manage this site, that's my job. And from the growth rates, I think things are going just fine.

You had your chance. I've had it. And by the way, I'm not responsible for what's published in the *WHITE PAGES*.


Remember: this is the person who's insulted many of you, cussed you out over the years, taunted many of you all because he thought he was anonymous. Have fun kids.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oh yeah*

I guess hide and go seek is over now. I didn't like that game much anyway. 

What about a game of Topple?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This board is pretty tame compared to most of the other ones I play with. Try this one, http://www.skinheads.net/ . Now look at some of the @ssclowns who post there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Emanuel, WTF?

Anyway, I'd prefer to get things back to normal. And remember this: you're never anonymous on the Internet. Don't be a jerk, and don't *EVER* be a jerk on my site.

Back to the fishing.

And by the way, for those of you who don't wish to visit our friend in person or give him a call, you can reach him at [email protected].


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

well i'm first in line for his "b-smack" that he said that he would give at sandbridge ....i cant wait bob.. bring some friends


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

having his number could be too much fun


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow i have been away from the board for most of the day and this is what i come back to. Guess who i look at this board for info and people sharing whats going on around the area. that is why i like this board so much, but I most say u have never been a jerk to me, so i can't be to pissed off at u. but u are a jerk. calm down everything that comes into ur head doesn't need to be said on here. anyway i think that u have already messed it up for urself. so i guess u will have to go find other people somewhere to piss off.

good luck with that

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

sand flea said:


> *Emanuel, WTF?
> *


Interesting little site, isn't it? I think it's a great comparison to exactly how nice our site is for the most part. Sure we have someone stink up the place from time to time, but otherwise it's great.

If you want any explanations on the reason I used the other site for comparison, PM or IM me. AOL: guinnesscaptain.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

well i am with u kajun. i wasn't planing on going to sand bridge but if guess who says he is going to show then i may take a little drive.


dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And his (apparently) static i.p. if you script kiddies out there get bored:

68.109.4.253

Sociopathic jerk. Why can't some people just say "sorry" and admit they're wrong?


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*shocking*

When I first got into this board, hmmm let me see, right about a month now, I got all kinds of good information on what to use, where to look, how to find the fish. And I agree, this has been a baddddd year for fish so far. But this isn't a place to come in here, talk some trash, make some noise to hear your head rattle. this is a place for information exchange and a place for people like me who are still learning how to striper fish to learn and get information from all the old codgers who know how to do it like it is second nature to them..


shore


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And that's how I want it: a place where newbies and old pros alike can feel welcome.

I can't believe someone would come along and say, "It's too nice in here. I'm going to act like a jerk because I want to change the character of the site."


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

*Nov. 22 outing*

think I'll skip the Nov. 22nd outing. Don't think my 77 y/o Mom would enjoy the hormones. Hope to catch up with some of you in the spring!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

probably fishd his whole life n still skunkd , Id rather hear about when ya see a chit load of bait fish runnin what the heck do ya throw to get whats chasing them, im just an ole bottom fisherman any info b gud might have to try a lil sometn diffrent when the fish aint hittn my bottom bait's


----------



## Trebor (Oct 19, 2003)

*He needs to go!*

I haven't spoken up much....mainly because I don't know what the heck I'm talking about! I have never been striper fishing, but leaving tomorrow to go down south with some friends that have. That's why I joined the group....to learn from those of you that know what's going on!
I have some groups on Yahoo. Personally, as the moderator, I would boot this guy and quit arguing with him. He's become a real moron, and my blood pressure is rising...and I don't even know the whole story!
I'm sure you'll do the right thing,
Rob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I am a moderator at YStore! Forums, dealing with a community of about 3000 small scale ecommerce types.

There have been some knock down - drag out flame wars there between total strangers over the most stupid issues.

The other day someone there was offended at the use of the word "*****" in a joke and then proceeded to berate the other about being a racist.

Those people never see each other face to face, yet they act out their agression with their fingers for all to see and wonder why people react the way they do.

This fellow reminds me of them and needs to find something else to entertain him.

Forums are for help, learning, instructing, and a little bragging from time to time, but not for that kind of crap.

It can cause the whole community to take a nasty turn to any new user for fear it might be ole Capn Sneaky again.

Hope he decides to stay home at the gathering.

Bob


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> Guees Who Banned


OK shows over, nothing left to see. Move on, he's gone. If we want to we could sing a song.

Nanananana Hey Hey he's gone,nanananana,hey hey he's gone.

So anybody caught a fish lately? Lets move on to some positive energy.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Well, I dont know many of ya'll, and a whole lotta ya'll dont know me, but those that do will tell ya that I dont say a whole lot bout anything, however....

I just spent 30mins of my life readin this incessant crap, and the only thing I can tell from any of you, is that you all need to grow up. Every damn one of you. Now, I dont know what BobN did or said, and I really dont care, that dosnt matter. What does matter is that this conflict couldve been easily resolved with an email or a PM, and if the accused still didnt conform to whatever it was that he was doin wrong, then you simply ban him from the site, contact is ISP and tell em hes been givin you trouble, delete his posts, and forget the whole thing. I wouldve thought Sandflea would be dignified enough to do that, instead of wasting his own bandwith by lookin up the man's phone number, address, and all that chit, thereby forming a lynchmob to go after somebody hes never met!!!!! Id be a little upset about that myself.

This is all stupid. This all goes for the thing with Brandon cussin whoever it was back a while ago; all that couldve been done away with easily by simply removing the unwanted posts.

I check this site every day, and I swear if I gotta read somethin like this again, I aint comin back. So, I got my hole dug, sandbags filled, kevlar strapped on tight....fire away boys. But I think in the end at least one of you will realize Im right.

Everybody just chill and go catch a fish or 10... I do respect CDog for at least tryin to understand the other side before he went rocknroll with his weapons.

Adam


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Adam I concur with you.
Lock this thing down.

I understand Sandflea's anger at GW and he has been very good at dealing with the trolls so far on this site.

GW did bring up a valid point though keeping the older members active as well as the new people. Lets be real how many time can the shock knot question be answered. We have 44 threads since the last dump mentioning it. He has some good things to say but may have gone about them in the wrong way. I also believe he knows his stuff. He just gets board with repeative drivel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Adam, ya seen Mo make a troll look silly before? I know ya have. Well heres a sample of Bob, BobN I personally am tired of th fact that th Va board seems to have become a fighting board instead of a fishing board. All I want is for all of us to fish an get along. Ya alright in my book Adam, hopefully th fish will start biting an th stupid chit will stop. Clay


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

*u know what gets me*

i love this board. it is set as my home page. but i agree with cdog if u got a problem PM the person don't bring it on the board. But what really gets me is that we are not suppost to curse on here for the fact that kids visit this web site. thats fine a agree with that 100% but why use things like "chit" OR "@SS" every body knows what that means even kids. as for adam i agree with u we didn't all need to gang up on GW but u don't need to go after sand flea it his web site and the way i see it is he can do what he pleases.

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yep, I just went and read everything I could find about BobN and Guees Who, and you know what? I didnt find anything that deserved all this mess...I think the man knows his stuff about fishing. And I am not ashamed to say that I would have to agree with him on people askin the same questions over and over. Sand Flea could make a FAQ board or somethin to cover things like shock knots, etc. 

And yeah Ive seen Mojo pole axe some people, but usually when he gets that upset, that person has REALLY messed up. It takes a whole lot more than a little trash talk to get Mojo fired up enough to start swingin his axe. Remember ol Capt Cod on the Mowire? Ah those were the days, I thoroughly enjoyed watchin him troll that board with his finest spreads every so often...caught quite a few folks 

Dan Lee, yer right, I didnt need to go after Sand Flea...but I did cuz I thought it was wrong how he handled it. Nobody likes to be ridiculed in public, just my opinion. No hard feelins SF. 

Alright guys, back to fishin(or huntin, cant fish till the 22nd on HI  ).

Adam


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Guess it's time to put this thread to bed.

To sum up: Bob has been a troll on here for YEARS. BobN and Guees Who were not his only names. Sorry if you think I'm wasting time, but I constantly get e-mails and PM's about taking him off the board in his different incarnations. I'm as fed up with him as many of you are.

Bob ignored the P&S user agreement that clearly states that spammers and trolls surrender their privacy.

<LI>White Pages listing of our troll
<LI> His e-mail: [email protected]
<LI> His i.p. address: 68.109.4.253

This is not a democracy. It is a benevolent dictatorship. If you don't like it you can go elsewhere. (sorry I popped off there. I was so fed up with this jerk that I lost it)


----------

